# Was verbirgt sich hinter csrss.exe?



## Gamer-King (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi@all.
ich bin beim öffnen des Task-Managers auf den Prozess csrss.exe gestoßen. Nun wollt ich mal wissen,was sich dahinter verbirgt? Ist der gut oder böse?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

MfG
Gamer-King


----------



## emmaspapa (18. Dezember 2008)

Gamer-King schrieb:


> Hi@all.
> ich bin beim öffnen des Task-Managers auf den Prozess csrss.exe gestoßen. Nun wollt ich mal wissen,was sich dahinter verbirgt? Ist der gut oder böse?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> ...




Beides möglich csrss.exe


----------



## Biosman (18. Dezember 2008)

Die csrss / csrss.exe "Client Server Runtime Process" gehört zu Windows. Sie ist ein so genanntes Sub System


----------



## Gamer-King (18. Dezember 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Beides möglich csrss.exe


Hab ich auch entdeckt. Aber wie finde nun ich raus ob meine csrss.exe gut oder böse ist?


----------



## emmaspapa (18. Dezember 2008)

Ein aktueller Virenscanner sollte die passende Signatur eigentlich dabei haben. Einfach mal eine Überprüfung durchführen.


----------



## Gamer-King (18. Dezember 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ein aktueller Virenscanner sollte die passende Signatur eigentlich dabei haben. Einfach mal eine Überprüfung durchführen.


Grad dabei . Mal kurz was off topic: ist es normal zwei mal rundll32.exe zu haben???


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Dezember 2008)

Gamer-King schrieb:


> Aber wie finde nun ich raus ob meine csrss.exe gut oder böse ist?


Wenn sich die csrss.exe im Ordner "System32" befindet, dann sollte sie schon "Gutartig" sein
Kannst ja auch mal hijackthis laufen lassen und hier auswerten: HijackThis Logfileauswertung


Gamer-King schrieb:


> ist es normal zwei mal rundll32.exe zu haben???


Ja...


----------

